
Firefox Monitor now available to keep track of security breaches - feross
https://monitor.firefox.com/
======
mtmail
slightly different URL currently on the frontpage
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20103540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20103540)

